# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Meerdere klachten

## koekje

Ik ben een meisje van 17 jaar en ben inmiddels 1 jaar aan de pil. Daarvoor ben ik ook al een paar maand aan de pil geweest maar ik was toen gestopt omdat het uit ging tussen mijn vriend en mij. Toen ik weer ben begonnen met de pil, ben ik uiteindelijk de stopweek over gaan slaan omdat dit niet schadelijk is. Ik weet dat je dan uiteindelijk een doorbraakbloeding kan krijgen/krijgt, alleen heb ik nu sinds een maand of 4 elke maand last van (donker)bruine afscheiding en soms (heel erg donker) bloed. Waar kan dit aan liggen, aangezien je niet elke maand een doorbraakbloeding hebt? Zou het kunnen zijn dat de pil te licht voor me is? 

Verder heb ik voor het eerst seks gehad toen ik 15 was met mijn toenmalige vriend. Ik heb geen enkele keer ergens last van gehad tijdens/na de seks. Nu heb ik inmiddels een nieuwe vriend waarmee ik 2 x seks heb gehad, en beide keren had ik achteraf last van (slijmerig) bloed. Ik vind het een beetje raar omdat het niet mijn eerste keer was, en ik alle andere keren nooit ergens last van heb gehad. Heeft iemand enig idee waar dit door zou kunnen komen? 

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------


## Leontien

Het is al weer een tijdje geleden dat je dit schreef, maar heb je er nog steeds als van? Of is het al wat verdwenen?

Ik weet dat het geen probleem hoeft te zijn dat je de pil doorslikt, maar zelf vond ik dit nooit prettig. Ik had het gevoel dat ik wel moest menstrueren om zo natuurlijk mogelijk mijn lichaam te laten doorstromen. Het eitje, die maar niet bevrucht wordt, moet er toch een keer uit leek mij. Daarnaast werd ik er namelijk humeurig en misselijk van als ik het steeds doorslikte.

Ik heb dan niet echt een antwoord op je vraag, maar hopelijk kun je er iets mee.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik wel met je naar de klachten willen kijken en een oplossing zoeken, bijv. homeopathie.

----------

